# British Comedy



## Boss (Aug 1, 2015)

Does anyone else enjoy British comedy? Since the days of Benny Hill, I've always been a big fan. Of course, everybody always mentions Monty Python, but some of the modern Brit shows are awesome. 

A few of my favorites have been: 

Fresh Meat- The lives of 6 college freshmen living in university housing together. I don't know what the proper name is.. I call it "dramady" because it is a mix of drama and comedy. There is no laugh track or live studio audience and the show has lots of college-age "drama" but it is mostly funny. The characters range from cool to quirky to different. 

Friday Night Dinner-  At first, I thought this sounded like it would be boring as hell. It centers around Friday night dinner with a Jewish family. The most unusual thing about the show is the way they repeat the same "jokes" over and over every week... and it works somehow. Again, sounds like it would get boring but it never does. The circumstances of the characters and their interactions, the introduction of new characters and some really creative story ideas keep it fresh and funny every episode. 

The Inbetweeners-  This follows the lives of 4 friends in high school. Now it sounds like this might not be enjoyable for adults but Brits are a lot more 'adult' oriented in their comedy and this one is pretty raunchy at times. Since the 4 friends are guys, you can imagine there is lots of discussion about sex and girls. In fact, that's mostly what the show centers around... these 4 geeks in 'sixth form', trying to lose their virginity. 

Peep Show-  I discovered this one a while back. It's like a modern British "Odd Couple" type of show. Two flatmates who are as different as night and day. It is an innovative and unique style that catches  your eye on this one. Originally, it was called "POV" for 'point of view' because the camera shots often appear as if seen through the eyes of the characters. 

A few more details about Brit-Coms... their "seasons" are called "series" and typically have 6-10 episodes per... much less than most American shows who can have 30 episodes or more per season. Some of the comedy centers around personalities and British culture and is hard to follow unless you are familiar.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 1, 2015)

Has to be better than _the Goodies_..


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Boss (Aug 1, 2015)

Here are some links for the shows mentioned in the OP: 

Fresh Meat - 1st episode:

Friday Night Dinner- The Fox (one of the best episodes)

The Inbetweeners- 1st ep.

Peep Show- first episode:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2015)

We enjoy them quite a bit.

Even better, we find the British murder mysteries and police procedurals to be far better than their American counterparts.

Only the American True Detective and Longmire even come close to such as Broadchurch or Happy Valley.

British Comedy and Drama are superb.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 1, 2015)

Are You Being Served, Are You Being Served Again, 'Allo 'Allo, Yes Minister, Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em, BlackAdder, Dads Army....

Loved them all


----------



## Boss (Aug 1, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> British Comedy and Drama are superb.



Definitely shits on American offers. Even shows like Friday Night Dinner which sound like it would be excruciatingly boring... Someone said they are planning on doing a US version... it will tank because it will suck. Somehow the Brits make it work, the writing is excellent, the ideas are fresh and imaginative. And they aren't afraid to take chances or push the boundaries.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 1, 2015)

Never saw Steptoe and Son, which turned into Sanford and Son, or Til Death Do Us Part, which became All in the Family, while I lived outside London.

May look them up, and see how they compared,


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Catherine Tate.  She plays so many characters (all of them well) it would be hard to pick one as representative... but here's Nan -- all of the characters in the intro are her:

​And here she is doing an American accent...

​


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I'm a big fan of Catherine Tate.  She plays so many characters (all of them well) it would be hard to pick one as representative... but here's Nan -- all of the characters in the intro are her:
> 
> ​And here she is doing an American accent...
> 
> ​




Only time I ever saw her is as Dr Who assistant.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big fan of Catherine Tate.  She plays so many characters (all of them well) it would be hard to pick one as representative... but here's Nan -- all of the characters in the intro are her:
> ...




Ah -- then you'll dig this:

​They're both well versed in Shakespeare.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Seriously, they're British.

EVERY British actor has a background in Shakespeare.

(Whether they want it or not)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 1, 2015)

Watched the first Inspector Morse tonight again featuring Sergeant Lewis (John Thaw, Kevin Whatley).


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 1, 2015)

Never really got into that.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Aug 1, 2015)

There's a comedy game show called QI that hubby and I enjoy. He loves Car Talk ( British one, not American one) and I loved Red Dwarf


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



No, I mean at expert level.  I've seen them competing in Shakespeare-offs.

But the Brits are very attached to their Shakespeare, speaking of comedians...

​


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 1, 2015)

The TV series are good but the stage plays are bloody fantastic.

Several have been made into movies.  One I'm sure you can find is "No Sex Please, We're British".

Another favourite, "Out On A Limb" (Ian Carmichael) but I don't believe that ever was made into a movie.

On PBS, "Doc Martin" tho that may be more of an acquired taste.....


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 1, 2015)

Boss said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > British Comedy and Drama are superb.
> ...



In Britain TV companies don't worry so much about annoying advertisers because advertisers and people in the UK are less likely to get offended by anything and everything.

In the US if you talk about current events you're going to end up offending someone or other and then the program will get pulled. So they reduce the humor down to a basic level that is canned laughter and that's what you end up with.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Boss (Aug 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> You say that as if the UK isn't more liberal than the US.
> 
> In fact, many of the complains come from right wing religious people.
> 
> ...



I have not experienced (in the shows mentioned) any overtly-liberal political statements presented in any way that might piss off an advertiser. Yes, there are jokes made... Fresh Meat had an episode about student protests in London... it was hilarious and (I thought) made fun of mush-brain college kids who didn't have any idea of what they were 'protesting' really... it was just something to do and say you were 'making a difference' somehow. 

{SPOILER} In that episode, the main character brings a baggie full of pigs blood to throw... Someone asks her, "Is that supposed to be a statement?" She says.. "Don't know, could be a statement, could be just some blood thrown... anytime you throw blood you're saying something, really...eh?" 

From a purely political standpoint, American comedy is much more liberally-vocal and biting. 30 Rock is pretty much a liberal political statement from start to finish. Now, culturally... I see a HUGE difference... The UK is not as reserved. They openly talk about "cocks" and make all kinds of crude sexual references and have a lot of toilet humor. But I have a theory that this is because in Europe people are more confined, they live closer together in tight communities, so they are comfortable being more open, intimately and personally to each other. In America, we're all spread out and more diverse... people tend to keep to themselves and remain private on personal matters. We're more "conservative" in that respect. 

You're talking about the Dixie Chicks... They were the most popular country group in the country... had won all kinds of awards... Natalie Maines, their lead singer, made comments about being "ashamed" as a Texan of President Bush. This was at the apex of the liberal crucifixion of Bush over Iraq and emotions were running high... but country music fans in America are generally not liberal. They supported Bush and Iraq and they took her comments offensively. Well, they paid the price with their fans. 

I'm a Conservative... anyone here can tell you that.  A Ronald Reagan loving, Sarah Palin adoring Conservative who isn't ashamed to admit it. I don't like Libtards and their Libtarded views, and I make that point here every day. THAT SAID-- I can compartmentalize my views and appreciate art, *even* when it makes a political statement I may disagree with. To me, ART transcends politics. But therein lies a nuance... When is something ART and when is it just raw political activism? It's takes NO artistic creativity to stand up in front of an audience and denounce the president and his policies... Write a song... or screen play... make me FEEL your political point _through_ your ART.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I'm a big fan of Catherine Tate.  She plays so many characters (all of them well) it would be hard to pick one as representative... but here's Nan -- all of the characters in the intro are her:
> 
> ​And here she is doing an American accent...
> 
> ​


Which American Accent......


----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Boss (Aug 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I'm a big fan of Catherine Tate.  She plays so many characters (all of them well) it would be hard to pick one as representative... but here's Nan -- all of the characters in the intro are her:
> 
> ​And here she is doing an American accent...
> 
> ​



I always loved Catherine Tate. She was brilliant in The Office (US) it's final season.


----------



## Boss (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm a big fan of this guy.. Terry-Thomas


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a big fan of Catherine Tate.  She plays so many characters (all of them well) it would be hard to pick one as representative... but here's Nan -- all of the characters in the intro are her:
> ...



Valleygirl -- I love the nuh-uh/yuh-huh line...   here's a more standard one (actually was going for the second skit at 2:40)

​


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > You say that as if the UK isn't more liberal than the US.
> ...



It's not even overly liberal stuff. It can be anything. 

However the point is that in the US comedy is aimed at the mainstream, to bring in the advertising money by having a big hit. Things like friends, the whole show is made and re-written in order to get the most laughs, once you've watched it you feel like your brain has been sucked out. 
The reason for this is the desire to make money. You can't make money if you annoy the advertisers.

In the UK it is still about money, of course. However it would seem that stuff that is more risky is less likely to see the ire of the advertisers, mainly because people are less likely to complain about stuff in the way Americans do. This allows writers of comedies to do it their own way without fear of annoying advertisers, so it becomes more about comedy and ideas than just about making money, from the creative point of view. 

Shows like the office simply would never have been made in the US (ie, the original British one) because someone like Ricky Gervais would not have been given the time of day to write and then put his program on TV. He got there because of the BBC, which doesn't rely on advertisers in the first place. 

As for the part about toilet humor, this is again religious I think. It'll take a little explaining and isn't black and white.

In, say, Germany, people go to saunas, they get naked together. They do it from a young age. FKK is known as a nude beach, they have them everywhere, even in other Germanic or Scandinavian countries this is true. You go down to Croatia and they have FKK beaches, written in the German, (FKK) because they are full of Germans getting nude. It's just acceptable. 
In the US nudity is seen as a really bad thing, for religious reasons. The Germans are religious for the most part, but you don't really get religious fanaticism like you do in the US. They believe in God, but they don't let this restrict them. 
The UK is different. They have missionaries coming from Africa trying to convert them to Christianity. Religion simply doesn't play much of a part. And as such no one really listens to the religious when they complain, and they don't have much power at all. There were times when Mary Whitehouse was in charge of things that you had programs with covert rudeness. Like "Are you being served" going on about Mrs Slocombe's (Sic??) "pussy" that she needed to go home and look after. The censors simply didn't get it.

So, religious conservatism in the US stops this kind of humor far more than in UK. I don't know how the humor is in Germany, even though I lived there i didn't watch TV, their humor, for me, just isn't funny, same with the Spanish, even though I watched their TV, I didn't like their humor. 

You are a conservative and you might be willing to accept other people's messages. But many aren't. Many will try and shout down those with a message they don't like. Happens a lot, and is unfortunate. However many treat the Bill of Rights favorably when it's convenient and unfavorably when it's convenient.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 2, 2015)

The simple fact remains that British audience handle "Risky" material far more sensibly than Americans.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


One of the better ones.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 2, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> The simple fact remains that British audience handle "Risky" material far more sensibly than Americans.



Can you imagine the uproar if an American newspaper had page 3 girls?


----------



## Boss (Aug 2, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > You're talking about the Dixie Chicks... They were the most popular country group in the country... had won all kinds of awards... Natalie Maines, their lead singer, made comments about being "ashamed" as a Texan of President Bush. This was at the apex of the liberal crucifixion of Bush over Iraq and emotions were running high... but country music fans in America are generally not liberal. They supported Bush and Iraq and they took her comments offensively. Well, they paid the price with their fans.
> ...



Again... She made a political statement. Where and when is not important. The overwhelming base of her fan support came from mostly-conservative country music fans. She paid the price for what she did... that's called the free market. 

Now, I understand that you totally agree with her! That doesn't matter either... most conservatives DON'T agree with you or her. If you were selling something to conservatives and popped off some of your stupid liberal nonsense, they probably would stop buying from you... that's how free markets work. 

The lesson is... *Shut up and sing!*  That's why Laura Inraham wrote the book. Music performers are not paid for their political insights and commentary. Put it in a song and sign about it... no problem... I can appreciate that. Maines released a song a few months later entitled, _Not Ready to Make Nice_... The song was about the controversy. It was from the heart and very powerful... I think it's one of her best songs. I don't agree with what she did, I don't agree with her politics... but I can appreciate her art.


----------



## Toro (Aug 2, 2015)

Absolutely Fabulous.


----------



## Boss (Aug 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> The reason for this is the desire to make money. You can't make money if you annoy the advertisers.



Again... You seem to be under some misconception that the advertisers are who need to be pleased with the programming... that's not the case... here or there.  Advertisers strictly respond to their customers. It is their customers who need to be pleased. 

Yes, we are more conservative in the US... I already said that, and it's why British TV is more bawdy and pushes the limits of decency. But it's not all about "religious conservatives" ...it's about our general cultures.  Brits and Europeans aren't spread out across 3,000 miles of vast continent like we are. Their population isn't as diverse and mobile. People in the UK practically live on top of each other... they are more intimate and less private. In the US, people are more reserved and private, they keep their bawdiness behind closed doors.


----------



## westwall (Aug 2, 2015)

*THE OP is concerning British Comedy.  Not American war policies.*


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


>




​"Set phasers tae mulkie!"


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > The reason for this is the desire to make money. You can't make money if you annoy the advertisers.
> ...



The reasons why the UK is far more open with stuff like sex is not because people live on top of each other. Estimates for church goers in the UK is about 2%. Many of them are immigrants. 
In the US it's far higher.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 2, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> We enjoy them quite a bit.
> 
> Even better, we find the British murder mysteries and police procedurals to be far better than their American counterparts.
> 
> ...



American movies and tv have largely been taken over by this forced over-drama. Movies have to have action every single second, and it has to be over-the-top incredible stupendous earthshattering bullshit with a ridiculous loud background music. We went from stark reality to utterly overdone stylism. American TV is a lot less action but is still over-dramatized.

Most of the good American tv is copied from the British.


----------



## Boss (Aug 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> The reasons why the UK is far more open with stuff like sex is not because people live on top of each other. Estimates for church goers in the UK is about 2%. Many of them are immigrants.
> In the US it's far higher.



According to Gallup, 12% of Brits attend church weekly and 50-60% rarely or never attend. In the US, 38% attend weekly. FYI.. Russia is at 2% weekly attendance. 

I'm sure that both are factors. However, like westwall said.. the OP is about British Comedy, not some myopic discussion about cultural difference or opportunity for you to bash on religion and conservatives.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 2, 2015)

Boss said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > The reasons why the UK is far more open with stuff like sex is not because people live on top of each other. Estimates for church goers in the UK is about 2%. Many of them are immigrants.
> ...



I'd say many of those who attend church, or mosque or whatever are immigrants, doesn't matter but it is a make up of the UK>
I'm surprised about Russia, yes they had Communism but still the Orthodox church does have power in Russia. 

Yes, this is about British Comedy and we're talking about British comedy and why it is better than US comedy, the reasons for it. If you're not allowed to talk about the reasons for something existing on a thread about it, then it would be a little strange.
Also, he said something about US foreign policy, we've not been talking about US foreign policy and I've not been looking at other threads. So, we'll just to have accept we don't know what he's talking about.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 2, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



We haven't been.  We were talking about a comment made to an audience in England about how a band of Texans _felt_, which is nobody's damn business to second-guess.

Evidently we're talking about censorship.  Not the official government kind but the social, PC kind where you get friends or people in high places to pressure media to do your bidding or to shut people up.  The pseudoreligious, pseudomoralistic, pseudopatriotic, pseudoPC shit that threatens to shut down free expression.  It hit the fan when little Jimmy's eyes were forever polluted by the sight of Janet Jackson's version of the same body part he fed on as a baby.  It's a certain bullshit that Europeans just never developed, hence their "freer" media entertainment --- actually it's not that theirs is "freer", but rather that ours is so "slavish".  It's a microcosm of far bigger problems --- people obsessed with controlling other people's thoughts.

And no I don't think it has a thing in the world to do with how densely together people live.  If that theory had any validity, people in the Boston-Washington megalopolis, where population is dense, should be more let-it-all hang-out than those in Wyoming and Montana, who should be the prudes.  If anything, empirical observation indicates it's the _opposite_.


----------



## Boss (Aug 3, 2015)

Pogo said:


> And no I don't think it has a thing in the world to do with how densely together people live. If that theory had any validity, people in the Boston-Washington megalopolis, where population is dense, should be more let-it-all hang-out than those in Wyoming and Montana, who should be the prudes. If anything, empirical observation indicates it's the _opposite_.



You are over-simplifying the point I made. It's not about the 'geography' but the culture over time as it has developed. It's largely due to how we interact with other in both places. In the UK, you have all the classes, all the cultures... Welsh, Irish, Scottish, whatever... all within a few hundred mile radius. Everybody's business is everybody's business because you don't have a choice. In the US, people can move, be pioneers, spread out and do their own thing more, less putting up with someone else's thing.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 3, 2015)

Pogo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...



So, what you're trying to talk about is people trying to censor other people, oh, and that I should shut the fuck up as what we're talking about isn't what you want us to talk about?

I get your irony.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Watched the first Inspector Morse tonight again featuring Sergeant Lewis (John Thaw, Kevin Whatley).



If you haven't already, watch 'Endeavour', the Inspector Morse prequel.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Watched the first Inspector Morse tonight again featuring Sergeant Lewis (John Thaw, Kevin Whatley).
> ...


Yes.  We have.  I recommend it to all.


----------



## Swagger (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Swagger (Aug 16, 2015)

RIP, Rik Mayall. You were a true legend and Bottom was some of the funniest shit I've ever scene. The opening credits have me in stitches even to this day. Enjoy.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 17, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Are You Being Served, Are You Being Served Again, 'Allo 'Allo, Yes Minister, Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em, BlackAdder, Dads Army....
> 
> Loved them all


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 17, 2015)

The Young Ones was another fav in 1980..
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Desperado (Aug 18, 2015)

Top Gear can be hilarious at times.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Top Gear can be hilarious at times.



Very much so.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## HaShev (Aug 20, 2015)

Hulu is a good source for Brittish comedies.
If you like Inbetweeners then you might like "Teachers"
staring Walking Dead's Andrew Lincoln, or "Spys".
If you liked our  "Becker" the Brittish likeness to our
 miserable N.Y. Dr. is a show called "Doc Martin".
"Spaced" has the fast paced humor of Simon Pegg and his buddy from Shaun of the Dead and Paul movies.
"Miranda" is a hilarious Brittish comedian with the show in her name.  Shameless (Brittish version), "The Life and times of Reginald Perrin" (Netflix has the series not Hulu),
"the worst week of my Life", Nighty Night, 
"The Young Ones" (if you like late 70's Punks bands guest staring in between)
And lastly BBC's Top Gear which will have you in tears laughing at times.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 20, 2015)

Speaking ofTop Gear. 

This is so naughty.


Can't stand Miranda..


----------



## Mindful (Aug 20, 2015)

Graham Norton; brilliant. On BBC America.

Pity Have I got News for You is not in the U.S.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Aug 23, 2015)

BBC America is awful, just like Top Gear US. Stick to the originals. ;-)


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 23, 2015)

Where is Benny Hill when Democrats are so in need of a candidate?

​


----------



## Mindful (Aug 25, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> BBC America is awful, just like Top Gear US. Stick to the originals. ;-)



It is.

But it's improving of late. With more up to date shows.

Most of those characters in Eastenders are dead.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 25, 2015)




----------

